# Crates during Protection Work?



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasha is 17 weeks old and I thought I would take her out to see our local Schutzhund club. It's a new club but seems great. Anyway, they told me to bring a crate during Protection work because all dogs are crated except the dog working.

My questions are: What kind of crate would you take? Is this normal? If Sasha sees protection work will she copy cat? (She copy cats a lot). 

I am interested in getting into this because of her high drive but not sure if it's right for us.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The crate is for the dogs own protection, mainly. It also does help get their drive up in my opinion when they hear the others working, and they are amped and ready to go when you let them out. My coworkers dog ate his seat belts during someone elses protection session because he was frustrated, so if you value your car, I would definitely recommend it. Frustration chewing is pretty common. My pup fires up in her crate during sessions, but I don't think they'll necessarily copycat... though it will get her attention!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I use a wire crate but am hoping to switch to vari-kennels when I purchase my new car.

All of the clubs I have been too (and one agility class) ask that you crate your dog when not working.

During protection work, dogs can hear/feel the adrenalin/excitement and KNOW what's going on and they want their turn!!! Zefra, my youngest, knows that the other dogs have a tug and will bark if she is on the field and in view. Once she is in her crate she is quiet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use a wire crate in the warmer months and a vari-kennel during the winter. I prefer the vari-kennel, but the air flow is not great. Crates are a necessity(unless you have a dog trailer) for training in sportwork. Your dog is usually crated more than out on the field.
If you haven't visited the club, maybe go without your pup the first time, look at the setups in the vehicles. 
Some dogs need to be positioned so they cannot see the training field and will bark regardless...this is discouraged as it will wear the dog out(so their performance is inhibited) and upset the neighbors if you aren't in an isolated area. 
I don't like to hear dogs going off in vehicles, either!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think most clubs require this. We require a crate, even inside a vehicle (don't want dogs spinning and tearing up a vehicle).

I prefer plastic kennels but currently have wire crates since we take three male GSDs, two people, and all our gear in one vehicle. I can't fit the plastic kennels side-by-side. My wire crates each have a bungee I use to make double sure the door stays shut, and I also have locks on each of them (used at work, not at training).

If you don't want the dog to bark in the crate, park away from the field so she can't see what's going on. Mine occasionally bark (usually when another dog is getting in/out of the vehicle) but my favorite parking spot is such that they can all see the field. I've heard of dogs that tear their paws in their kennel or break their teeth which is IMO excessive. A little "copy-catting" at training I don't care about, they are all revved up and can see what's going on but are perfectly silent in their crates at home and at work. Destructive behavior or nonstop barking would bother me.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I use a plastic Kennel, though some use a wire kennel too. Unless you want to hold a dog that will eventually get really excited and go nuts outside of one. A Kennel is great.

Normally Jaxon quiets down in his kennel. I just have to turn the gate away from the field. But last time (after a two week hiatus) he wouldn't shut up.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

We use a plastic crate and it is a God send. Ruger goes nuts (also 4 months) the whole time we are there. At our club, pups are worked last so its also nice to have a safe place for him to be while we wait for his turn on the field.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had mine in plastic crates. I keep the tailgate up and they have not figured out to bust the crate door.

Had a friend bring her female ...first time at bitework..saw the decoy beginning work, busted the kennel door and hit the sleeve running. Fun dog but hard to find a crate to hold her! She might should have parked differently!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have seen dogs get out of cars with the windows cracked or through sun roofs. It is a safety issue not only for your dog, but also for the dogs on the field working. 

I have two custom aluminum crates with fans (for summer) and then use Vari kennels for the other dogs. I also shade my truck to help keep the temperature down.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When I started Schutzhund with Keeta, everyone at the club was encouraging me to get a crate for her for the car. I assured everyone that she was well trained to stay in the back seat, and was a bit confused as to why their dogs, trained to a much higher level of obedience than Keeta was at the time, weren't reliable in the car to the same degree.

That was until one day during protection training someone started honking a horn - we turned around to see Keeta, (who I was sure would never do anything like that), in the front seat, honking the horn of my car. LOL, pretty funny, and an eye opener to me and a begining of understaning about how dogs act and react when in drive. 

Next time I came to club, we had a crate.  

For the OP: Wire or plastic, whichever you feel will work better for you.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I think most clubs require this. We require a crate, even inside a vehicle (don't want dogs spinning and tearing up a vehicle).


My vehicle IS a crate lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine has become a vessel for crates, lol. Funny that my van is actually shorter and narrower than my previous mid-sized sedan yet I can comfortably pack any combo of six dogs/humans (currently have 2 humans, 3 dogs, and one spot "open" for extra room) with dogs crated plus plenty of room for gear or luggage. We went on a two week trip last month that included taking all dogs, two weeks of outdoor gear and food, two vacuums, several window fans, and misc. electronics and I could still see out the back!

Anyway, I think another reason for crating especially in the summer is for ventilation. I can't imagine how my poor dogs would breathe if I had to keep the doors shut and windows up far enough to keep them from jumping out. I live in MI so we have 90s+ and humid only a few months of the year. I think my dogs would suffocate in a vehicle in the south. Running AC is not an option, mine is messed up and stops being cool when the vehicle idles. The nice thing with the wire crates is that with the back hatch open and all windows open (bought a van where the rear windows actually go down, not just pop open an inch), the dogs are always shaded. I also keep several offwhite bed sheets in the van and use these to make a shade tent over the back hatch (held in place with my tracking boots after tracking). Humans fry, dogs stay cool! I haven't needed to use crate fans. If it's really excessive I dampen the bedding in the crates.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Mine has become a vessel for crates, lol. Funny that my van is actually shorter and narrower than my previous mid-sized sedan yet I can comfortably pack any combo of six dogs/humans (currently have 2 humans, 3 dogs, and one spot "open" for extra room) with dogs crated plus plenty of room for gear or luggage. We went on a two week trip last month that included taking all dogs, two weeks of outdoor gear and food, two vacuums, several window fans, and misc. electronics and I could still see out the back!
> 
> Anyway, I think another reason for crating especially in the summer is for ventilation. I can't imagine how my poor dogs would breathe if I had to keep the doors shut and windows up far enough to keep them from jumping out. I live in MI so we have 90s+ and humid only a few months of the year. I think my dogs would suffocate in a vehicle in the south. Running AC is not an option, mine is messed up and stops being cool when the vehicle idles. The nice thing with the wire crates is that with the back hatch open and all windows open (bought a van where the rear windows actually go down, not just pop open an inch), the dogs are always shaded. I also keep several offwhite bed sheets in the van and use these to make a shade tent over the back hatch (held in place with my tracking boots after tracking). Humans fry, dogs stay cool! I haven't needed to use crate fans. If it's really excessive I dampen the bedding in the crates.


OH, I have a expanded mesh divider bolted to anchor pointss so I can leave everything wide open  This isn't my FJ, but a pic from the manufacturer. There be no escape unless they figure out how to unscrew 4 knobs and fold the seats down lol. That being said, I'm supposed to talk to a guy about a dog trailer this week. The new toyota prius..es... have a solar powered ventilation fan. Something like that would be real nice. Also, FJ's stay amazingly cool inside anyway (b/c of the white roof and all vertical windows).


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL  Wow!! I'm glad to know why a crate is important!! You guys helped me to understand it. Okay, I just emailed the club and will be bringing her big crate that collapses. I was wondering if it would be better to get a travel type crate but we will check it out first and figure it out later. With Sasha, I probably will need the most escape proof crate. We'll see. Thanks a bunch for the information.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hunter, who makes the divider?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

JulieBays said:


> LOL  Wow!! I'm glad to know why a crate is important!! You guys helped me to understand it. Okay, I just emailed the club and will be bringing her big crate that collapses. I was wondering if it would be better to get a travel type crate but we will check it out first and figure it out later. With Sasha, I probably will need the most escape proof crate. We'll see. Thanks a bunch for the information.


If by travel crate you mean the soft-sided ones, I would stick with a normal wire or plastic crate. Not as convenient but much safer. GSDs can get out of those soft crates in seconds.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

clearcreekranch said:


> Hunter, who makes the divider?


Springtail solutions


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Springtail solutions


Thanks.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> OH, I have a expanded mesh divider bolted to anchor pointss so I can leave everything wide open  This isn't my FJ, but a pic from the manufacturer. There be no escape unless they figure out how to unscrew 4 knobs and fold the seats down lol. That being said, I'm supposed to talk to a guy about a dog trailer this week. The new toyota prius..es... have a solar powered ventilation fan. Something like that would be real nice. Also, FJ's stay amazingly cool inside anyway (b/c of the white roof and all vertical windows).


You drive around with an assault rifle?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> This isn't my FJ, but a pic from the manufacturer.


If this answer your question


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Catu said:


> If this answer your question


Ha, missed that. I was wondering since Hunter is not from TX.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> OH, I have a expanded mesh divider bolted to anchor pointss so I can leave everything wide open  This isn't my FJ, but a pic from the manufacturer. There be no escape unless they figure out how to unscrew 4 knobs and fold the seats down lol. That being said, I'm supposed to talk to a guy about a dog trailer this week. The new toyota prius..es... have a solar powered ventilation fan. Something like that would be real nice. Also, FJ's stay amazingly cool inside anyway (b/c of the white roof and all vertical windows).



OK, Hunter you talked me into it!


----------

